# Urgent help regarding renewal of trp



## Zakwan (Oct 11, 2013)

Hello Experts 

Please help me with my issue. I am very tensed regarding it

My relatives permit is about to expire on 17-7-2014. As per old regulation I could not apply for renewal before one month. So I waited till today.I was aware about change in regulations , but had no idea about this VFS thing. When I reached home affairs today they told me that I have to apply for the same at nearest VFS center.

My concern is my African PCC is expiring after two days (19-6-2014) . Now if I apply for new one it will definitely take more than a month. by that time my permit will expire and my stay would be illegal and so VFS would not consider my application.

On the other hand I doubt if VFS would accept my appication with expired Police clearence certificate.

I also came to know that they no more accept undertakings regarding pcc

Please guide me what to do

One more thing , while filing online application they ask for "File Number" . What exactly does it mean ?


----------



## Zakwan (Oct 11, 2013)

By " My pcc will expire" I meant that it will be older than 6 months


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

Hi Zakwan

You are in a bit of a problem. When I applied for my PCC it took exactly 1 month. If I were you in this situation I will go and speak to the people at the Police station who does these certificates applications. I found some of them very helpful and they might know how to fast-track your police clearance to head office. You have to explain to them your situation and be kind.

One other possibility I think of will be to apply from your home country if things becomes diffucult. They won't require a valid visa. You can apply your PCC in the country now and if they don't give you in time, you have to leave the country before your VISA expires to avoid being banned from re-entering. Once you are overseas you can then re-new your VISA. After all it's a relatives permit, it shouldn't give you issues from abroad like a work visa would do sometimes. 

You should have applied your PCC in time. You left it very late and I am not sure what you were thinking.

VFS are stricter than Home affairs. They accept clean and full applications. They will certainly check the validity of your current PCC.

If you manage to get in your application on or before 19th they will not reject it on the basis that your PCC is expiring. Just give it a try.

Lastly, do not stay in the country on expired VISA. If you manage to put the application through that will alright but if not you have to leave otherwise they will ban you.


----------



## Zakwan (Oct 11, 2013)

Actually I was going to apply yesterday. But I was not aware about this VFS thing and the fact that undertakings would no longer be accepted.

I think i need to contact pretoria help line


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

Here is what you should do immediately.

Get to police station and have your fingerprints taken and the form probably. Take this form to Pretoria and hand it in person. They will take 2 weeks. You will even get the reference number there and then.

You should be able to get it by end of this month if you do so as soon as possible. By that i mean tomorrow. You seem not to understand the gravity of your situation. Without a submitted application and with an expired VISA you will not be able to get a VISA again for some specified period unless if you leave the country before it expires.


----------



## Zakwan (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for concern.I do understand my situation. I got my fingerprints taken and sent the duly filled forms etc via speed courier; as it was not feasible for me to personally go to pretoria. It will reach pretoria tommorow. One more thing i wanted to ask u is in haste I opted to recieve my pcc outcome by post. Is it possible for me to get and collect it hand to hand?


----------



## Zakwan (Oct 11, 2013)

Other thing there is no mention anywhere that pcc should not be older than 6 months; though homeaffairs used to asked for pcc not older than 6 months


----------



## Zakwan (Oct 11, 2013)

Department of Home Affairs - Overstay Appeals - Department of Home Affairs - Overstay Appeals


----------



## Zakwan (Oct 11, 2013)

Hello skilled. I was trying to contact vfs since yesterday. Fourtunately i was able to get through one of their agents today afternoon. She was a nice lady; i explained her my situation and she told me that vfs will consider my application but i have to give them written declaration that the responsiblity of outcome would rest on me in case i submit only the undertaking regarding pcc and cannot submit the original pcc


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

It makes sense because they would not want you to take it up with them should your application is rejected on the basis of not submitting the PCC. For them if you pay the fees they will be happy. 

Remember all applications are processed with Home affairs in Pretoria.


----------

